# كتب قديمة نادرة



## نجدى فرج (10 يوليو 2009)

هل يمكنى ارسال كتب نادرة للقمص سرجيوس للمنتدى طبعة 1959 وكتب بيان الحق للرد على كتاب دعوة الحق للأستاذ منصور حسين طبعة 1967


----------



## فادية (10 يوليو 2009)

*مش فاهمة قصدك يا اخي نجدي *
*ممكن توضح ؟؟؟*​


----------



## نجدى فرج (10 يوليو 2009)

انا عندى هذه الكتب على الكمبيوتر واريد ان افيد بها ألأخوة والأخوات فى المنتدى واشكرك ياأخت فادية على اهتمامك


----------



## +pepo+ (10 يوليو 2009)

نجدى فرج قال:


> انا عندى هذه الكتب على الكمبيوتر واريد ان افيد بها ألأخوة والأخوات فى المنتدى واشكرك ياأخت فادية على اهتمامك


 
ارفع الكتب دى على اى رابط تريته انت (بس ميكونش من روابط للتنزيل منها يلزم التصويت )
وا اكتب موضوع فى القسم ده *كتب مسيحية* 
 على الكتب و بكده انت افد اللى عيزين الكتب دى 
يارب اكون افدك فى حاجه


----------



## kalimooo (11 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا علي المجهود الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## نجدى فرج (12 يوليو 2009)

ارجو تعريفى كيفية ارسال هذه الكتب وشكرا لأهتمامكم وسلام ونعمة السيد المسيح تكون مع جميعكم


----------



## sherifmekahel (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم]


----------



## نجدى فرج (21 نوفمبر 2009)

file:///C:/********s%20and%20Settings/Nagdy%20Farag/Desktop/كتب%20القمص%20سرجيوس


----------

